# I Am Sorry For Your Loss!



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello Tommy, I wish to express my condolences for your loss. My prayers are with you & your family. May G-d bless your family & never have to experience such hardship. Stevie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Stevie.


----------

